# ZUKI CUSTOM ELEET 4



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

want to find out if anyone have any experience with the new eleet custom 4 channel? would like to know your thoughts, experience and impression of the amp if anyone have experience with it.
those amps looks like a monster of an amp. 10 watts x 4 @ 8 ohm.

thanks


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure it's powerful. I have 3 Eleet 4's and that's more than enough power than I need.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Patrick sent these pics to me.

Giant 2 channel, 10 watts x 2


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Giant 4









Giant 2 and Giant 4 side by side









These look like awesome amps. Wish I could get my hands on one or two. I think they are ready for purchase, contact Patrick if interested though. Idk how many he made or planned on making.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

How about the 7 and 10 channel!!!!! 



Multi-Channel Amplifiers


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

very clean and simple. not sure how the tweeters would react with that much power on them! lol, the normal eleet 4 channel would probably put out about 200w per channel. these in theory could possibly double those ratings and its all a/b power! very nice indeed.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

odd to see giant amps when everyone is going small. nice looking amps.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Loving my hybrid channel... searched and gave up on a all in one solution that fit in the space I had... glad I pulled the trigger


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

These amps look and probably are bulletproof.


----------

